# Cut that bird in half, I did



## oldturkeylion (Nov 16, 2012)

I had an 18 pound turkey and had the store cut it in half. I am going to smoke it in the MB 30" digital smoker. Should I lay the cut halfs of the bird down on the grate or keep the cut side up to keep from losing all the juices ? Maybe a little foil on the top of the cut side to keep from drying out. Suggestions anyone ? Also, the smoker will go up to 275 degrees. I'm thinking 250 for about 4 hours and then check the IT. Thanks from Amarillo.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2012)

In this situation Cut side up directly on the racks over a drip pan will be a good. Covering with foil will not be needed because there is nothing there that is edible and if it dries it won't matter. Also you will get some smoke to the meat just below the bones. The layer of elastin that lines the body cavity will protect the meat next to the bones from drying out. But take a look at the 3 hour mark and add foil then if it looks like it is getting too dry. You also have the option of adding a flavorful liquid to that cavity. That will definately eliminate any drying add add a bit of flavor to the meat.

At 250*F it will take about 30 minutes per pound to get to 165*F IT in the breast. Since it is cut in half you got two 9Lb birds so you should be pretty close if you start monitoring the IT after 4 hours...JJ


----------

